# Nerds VS Socialite?



## Kabigon (Mar 4, 2009)

Who do you think wins in the long run. Every time one of the popular tries me saying something about not having good pants or something and always doing my work I always secretly think to myself "Let's see where you are in 20 years with those jeans of yours" or something like that but it's not always true. So what do you think? Nerds or Socialite? And which would you rather be?


----------



## Abwayax (Mar 4, 2009)

Guess who came up with all of the things you use today.

Computers, the Internet, television, fancy-ass graphing calculators, cars, anything that uses electricity in your house, hell - even electricity generators themselves!

Hint: Not the guy with the nice jeans.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Mar 4, 2009)

...Forget what I'd rather be, I _am_ a nerd :D


----------



## Zuu (Mar 4, 2009)

Of course people who bother with their intelligence are going to end up better in the long run, unless this "socialite" ends up being a moderately successful actor or musician or something. You don't necessarily have to be a "nerd" to succeed in life. There are different definitions for success for everyone so you shouldn't really judge. :|


----------



## #1 bro (Mar 4, 2009)

It depends, I guess. On the one hand, "nerds" are probably going to get into a better college, maybe get a better job, and, like #100 said, maybe come up with an invention or be a great scientist or something... just as long as they don't end up a 30-year old virgin who spends his days and nights leveling up his WoW character. Then, there are these so-called "socialites", who may or may not, in the long run, be happier, with more friends, better love life, better social skills, etc. That is, if they don't spend the rest of their lives reliving their high-school memories over and over, desperately trying to cling onto their youth. :|

And to be honest, unless someone is absolutely retarded/prodigal, both types of people will probably have some sort of boring corporate job, whether they are a "nerd" or a "socialite" in high school.

Anyway, there's no rule saying you're not allowed to be intelligent _and_ have good social skills... so...


----------



## Jester (Mar 4, 2009)

Nerd. Don't have the looks to be a socialite


----------



## Darksong (Mar 4, 2009)

Definitely nerd. They have Fire-types a lot of the time :D

Socialites, no offense, aren't that different from each other.


----------



## Abwayax (Mar 4, 2009)

Dezzuu said:


> You don't necessarily have to be a "nerd" to succeed in life.


True - but being intelligent will get you farther in life than having a nice pair of pants.

That is, unless your job happens to be doing modeling for pants advertisements.


----------



## Zuu (Mar 4, 2009)

Number 100 said:


> True - but being intelligent will get you farther in life than having a nice pair of pants.
> 
> That is, unless your job happens to be doing modeling for pants advertisements.


In most cases, yeah. But there are always going to be people of average intelligence that make it far. Or at least make it far enough.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Mar 4, 2009)

well at least there aren't too many passive-aggressive FUCK THE SOCIALLY ABLE FFFFF posts.
I wouldn't mind being either really, because good social skills can get you really far in some industries (especially dealing with direct contact with people and such). I just want better social skills above all else.


----------



## Dewgong (Mar 4, 2009)

I'd probably rather be a nerd... I would probably have a more successful life. Socially-able people can have successful lives too, so...

I'm not really sure.


----------



## OrangeAipom (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm not good at being either. :/ I suck.


----------



## Dewgong (Mar 4, 2009)

I wouldn't really call myself either... either.

I'm not a nerd. I'm not a socialite. Honestly, if you asked me to pick one, I couldn't do it.


----------



## Dannichu (Mar 4, 2009)

Why can't someone be both?

Out of the two, though, I'd definetly say socialite because spending time with my friends makes me happy, and the reason most people want a good job is (and correct me if I'm wrong) "good work=good pay=happiness", so it's a bit like a different (and easier) means to the same end.


----------



## Noctowl (Mar 4, 2009)

OrangeAipom said:


> I'm not good at being either. :/ I suck.


Same. D=


----------



## Amoeba (Mar 4, 2009)

I've never been social, but never been smart enough to be considered a nerd. I'd probably prefer to be smart though.

Being social doesn't always mean appealing through looks anyway. You can be nerdy yet still have good social skills.


----------



## Kabigon (Mar 4, 2009)

You guys are right, but I just realized, when I was referring to the socialite, I was kind of referring to those loud, rude, people who don't give a crap about their education and then when it comes time to read in class, they stumble on the silliest of words.

Not the socialites that are somewhere in the middle being nice and frustrating like they are bi-polar. I mean the straight up rude people.  (I'm not talking about the school God's who's smart and cool, I mean the dumb cool people who think they are gonna get into the NBA when they grow up).

Usually this time is when I hope karma exists.

Man do I have a lot of things to say...


----------



## Tarvos (Mar 4, 2009)

I don't know which of the two I am. Probably more nerd, thanks to some leet memory skills. I can socialise allright these days though...pretty much where you end up in life, is what you make of it...how much effort you put into your life determines where you get. It's not just who you are...


----------



## ~JV~ (Mar 4, 2009)

People consider me as nerd, thx for my darn good memory that helps me a lot wuth the tests, but they also consider me as siciable cause I don't spend that a lot of time studying and have a solid social life ;p.


----------



## Minish (Mar 4, 2009)

Stryke said:


> You guys are right, but I just realized, when I was referring to the socialite, I was kind of referring to those loud, rude, people who don't give a crap about their education and then when it comes time to read in class, they stumble on the silliest of words.


So you're asking us if we'd prefer to be someone like that over a nerd? o_0;

I don't really get this question. Seems like an Introverted vrs. Extroverted, where neither are 'better', except... for two stereotypes that are both used in derogatory ways.


----------



## Retsu (Mar 4, 2009)

Cirrus said:


> So you're asking us if we'd prefer to be someone like that over a nerd? o_0;
> 
> I don't really get this question. Seems like an Introverted vrs. Extroverted, where neither are 'better', except... for two stereotypes that are both used in derogatory ways.


Since when it socialite derogatory?


----------



## Crystal Walrein (Mar 5, 2009)

In the long run, sadly, the socialites do. We make the money selling off our electronic stuff, but the socialites flourish on it.


----------



## Koala929 (Mar 5, 2009)

Well, I'm both so I'm an epic win. But I'm troubled, and bisexual...so that means I'm still and epic fail.


----------



## Doctor Jimmy (Mar 5, 2009)

Both are valuable in the long run. Nerds make what socialites envy. Without the nerds, we would be left without technology. Without the socialites, there would be no one to admire our work. Therefore, both are equally important.



Number 100 said:


> True - but being intelligent will get you farther in life than having a nice pair of pants.


----------



## Kabigon (Mar 5, 2009)

That does make sense.


----------



## Jetx (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm sorry, but I can't stand it when people act like there is some non-existent war going on between people with social skills and people with intelligence, and sometimes even that the two are mutually exclusive. I'm not saying that's what this is, but it's rooted in it. "Popular" and "unpopular" don't really exist, as it's more about cliques than anything, and it is the people within that clique that can be rated by popularity... sometimes. 

I'm not the most socially able person on Earth, I'm extremely shy and there have been numerous cases when I actually have got engrossed in talking to people I don't know too well only to have them complain that I use too many "big words". It doesn't take a rocket scientist to know that I'm probably the one who'll do better in the long run, as sad as that is.

But it isn't fair to go all holier-than-thou and start telling yourself the person you are talking to is going to fail in life for not liking your choice of clothes. To be fair, jeans are really the norm, and it's silly to act like people who wear them are conformists or something. And yeah, people who criticise others because they have a poor taste in clothes (in their eyes) are usually dicks that won't go far. I agree with Cirrus in that nobody here is going to say they like people who "are loud, rude and don't care about their education" more, so I'm a little confused...

One thing I have noticed, though, is that more sociable people generally live happier lives - at least in the teenage years - whereas others strive for success more often, which in my opinion is much less important. I'm definitely not above laughing inside when a chav acts like they are better than me, though, no matter how much they enjoy their life. They won't when they're 50.


----------



## Minish (Mar 5, 2009)

Claydol girl said:


> Since when it socialite derogatory?


Since the OP posted their opinion of 'socialite'.

I don't actually think socialite is used derogatorily usually, only in this thread and usually by so-called 'nerds'.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Mar 5, 2009)

I'd gladly be both.

A socialite leads a happier life as far as I've seen, but I don't want to abandon my intelligence.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Mar 5, 2009)

Eh.
I'm a nerd. AND I WEAR JEANS!

Although my social skills aren't terrible unless the other person is a jerk, in which case I just don't talk to them.

Also, there is a difference between "socialite" and "jerk." Usually a very fine line when you're a teenager.



> I actually have got engrossed in talking to people I don't know too well only to have them complain that I use too many "big words".


There's this kid who threatened to punch me in the face for using big words. For saying "discovered." I'm not really scared of him, he's just the lots of bark and no bite kid.


----------



## Mirry (Mar 5, 2009)

Maybe this is just me being too much of an optimist, but I can usually find something to like in everybody, "nerd" or "socialite". Just because somebody isn't an avid reader or isn't serious about their schoolwork doesn't necessarily mean they're going to be a failure at life or that they have no real merits. People just have different strengths.

So I think that both can be successful (and both can be failures). Intelligence is obviously a useful tool to have, and inventing things or just being generally innovative is likely to make you good money. But social skills, too, can be a gold mine. You may be a genius, but your idea may never go anywhere unless you have some "connections", which, inevitably, require some socializing. Being able to get along with people and make them happy can be even more valuable than being a math wizard.

But of course, as others have mentioned, these two qualities aren't mutually exclusive, and you should try to be a little bit of both if possible. As for the stuck-up guy in the fancy jeans... try being friendly to him even if he's an ass to you and you might still find something to like about him.


----------



## Minish (Mar 5, 2009)

What's with the jeans anyway? o.o

I don't think I've ever seen a 'nerd' _not_ wear jeans.


----------



## OrangeAipom (Mar 5, 2009)

Stryke said:


> loud, rude, people


I guess I'm a socialite then. =D I'd think that a rude person would lack social skills, though.



Cirrus said:


> What's with the jeans anyway? o.o
> 
> I don't think I've ever seen a 'nerd' _not_ wear jeans.


I think it's more about buying expensive things than actual jeans.


----------



## Crystal Walrein (Mar 6, 2009)

Lucas755 said:


> There's this kid who threatened to punch me in the face for using big words. For saying "discovered." I'm not really scared of him, he's just the lots of bark and no bite kid.


At one point my female cousin actually slapped me each time I said a big word. So I just rattled off a few vocabulary words from a textbook from my English class and sat as I got number to each slap. (We were in the same grade, too, but in different school districts.)


----------



## Tailsy (Mar 7, 2009)

I notice an extreme lack of socialite nerds in this thread.

REPRESENT!


----------



## Vyraura (Mar 7, 2009)

VERY SMART AND TALKATIVE WITH AVERAGE PEOPLE PERSON REPORTING IN


----------



## Keta (Mar 8, 2009)

You can be a nerd and a socialite at the same time o3o; Nearly all of my irl friends are nerds of some sort; we still hang out at the mall, each others' houses, etc. although we tend to ogle Japanese merchandise and computer hardware much in the same way as "normal" people stare at designer clothing (and other stuff I could care less about).

Also: internet is not purely nerd business; it's primarily a means of communication and thus is probably more typical of "socialite" than nerd. (posting on forums or going on chatrooms also counts as being a socialite, of sorts)


----------



## Dannichu (Mar 8, 2009)

^ This. Especially because it's increasingly possible to do nerdy things in a group, with games coming out with more and more wi-fi/mutiplayer options and such. Because you like computers doesn't mean you don't like humanity, and vice-versa. 

I like both, but humanity's one helluva lot more fun to hug :)


----------



## Dewgong (Mar 9, 2009)

I guess I'm both then. I like things that are considered incredibly nerdy and stupid, but I like to socialize and be with people when I'm not in one of those moods. :|



Koala929 said:


> Well, I'm both so I'm an epic win. But I'm troubled, and bisexual...so that means I'm still and epic fail.


No you're not epic win. 

You are indeed epic fail though. Also bisexuality has nothing to do with whether you are epic fail/win or not.


----------



## Minish (Mar 9, 2009)

Also, I think I'd be extremely social if I knew people my age who were actually decent people. :/ And I'd be more social if my friends were more social, but as it is we don't meet up very often.

Sociableness (new word~?) is a really grey area, I think...

Also, this is directed at nobody in particular, I'm just saying it randomly.


----------



## Keta (Mar 9, 2009)

bisexuals get twice as large a potential dating pool ;O

but yeah- the majority of the population for people like "us" (or you or me singular... hard to pick an accurate pronoun without sounding patronizing) seems to be on the closed-minded side. 

it really depends on how you talk, I think. I don't mind discussing everyday topics like how the world is, what our handwriting looks like, things maybe everybody can relate to. 

I try not to reject people too fast; it's a bad habit I think I inherited from the tcod oldfags. because, damn, I was a terrible phony/idiot when I first set foot on the internets.


----------



## Alxprit (Mar 9, 2009)

Sadly, at my school anybody who's popular is failing or near failing.
I'd like to have a bigger group of friends, but I try not to push what I have. Count your blessings, you know?


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Mar 9, 2009)

One can be both a nerd and a socialite (like my group of friends). (said before, moving on)
However, it irks me to no end when people are like "/math is confusing/." Honestly, though, I swear some people at my school (considered "popular" I guess, but that's a grey word and therefore I dislike it) are fucking idiots. This one girl in particular I heard ranting about Spanish verbs (regular ones, to boot) and how they are oh-so-hard to conjugate in present tense. We don't even use second person plural (our teacher says Spain is the only one to do it and thus shuns it)!
I suppose (because I like to have everything nerdy and objective) that nerdiness, sociality, and intelligence (new words lol) should be plotted on three different axes (yay nerdy mathematics [confetti]). That is, none affects the others, e.g. one can be all three, none, or any combination of the two. (For those who say nerdiness is somewhat correlated with intelligence: I think of the two as different qualities. Nerds do nerdy things (read: WoW) and intelligent people score high on tests. Many of my friends are nerdy and make anywhere from C's to F's in school.)


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Mar 10, 2009)

I don't think intelligence is directly proportional to your grades. All you have to have is a decent memory and basic logical skills and there you go.
For example, I consider myself to be of average intelligence and I get very good grades in subjects like history and geography because I have a good memory. I know people who have good grades but are absolute morons and people with bad grades who are very intelligent (it's a shame though, they're kind of wasting their smarts because of laziness).


----------



## Abwayax (Mar 10, 2009)

Some intelligent people have average/bad grades because they just don't give a fuck. Like me. I could probably be valedictorian if I wanted.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Mar 10, 2009)

I'd love to have the ability to have good grades in certain subjects, knowing some people can but just can't be bothered frustrates me to all hell.


----------



## Departure Song (Mar 11, 2009)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> I'd love to have the ability to have good grades in certain subjects, knowing some people can but just can't be bothered frustrates me to all hell.


This applies to me, too. :(


----------



## OrangeAipom (Mar 11, 2009)

EvilCrazyMonkey said:


> (our teacher says Spain is the only one to do it and thus shuns it)!


Is this such a big deal?


----------



## Dannichu (Mar 11, 2009)

EvilCrazyMonkey said:


> However, it irks me to no end when people are like "/math is confusing/." Honestly, though, I swear some people at my school (considered "popular" I guess, but that's a grey word and therefore I dislike it) are fucking idiots. This one girl in particular I heard ranting about Spanish verbs (regular ones, to boot) and how they are oh-so-hard to conjugate in present tense. We don't even use second person plural (our teacher says Spain is the only one to do it and thus shuns it)!


But some people find things like maths and languages incredibly difficult; personally, I find maths extremely confusing, and worked ten times harder for my maths GCSE than anything else and it was still one of my weakest grades.

Plenty of people find things like artistic and musical creativity confusing and difficult, but nobody faults them because it's _okay_ to suck at art or not know how to play an instrument. But if you can't memorise mathematical formulae, you're automatically dubbed a moron?

Besides, like VPLJ (kinda) said, almost all exams you'll take in school are little more than giant memory tests, and I think that's a pretty unfair way of measuring intelligence. :/


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Mar 11, 2009)

Dannichu said:


> Besides, like VPLJ (kinda) said, almost all exams you'll take in school are little more than giant memory tests, and I think that's a pretty unfair way of measuring intelligence. :/


Maybe in later grades, but in some other math units, it can be based on logic.
For example, I don't _need_ some moth formulas because they make sense. 
However, I see some people who have to keep looking back at the formula even though it's really easy, like area of a cylinder, or surface area of a cube.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Mar 11, 2009)

Lucas755 said:


> However, I see some people who have to keep looking back at the formula even though it's really easy, like area of a cylinder, or surface area of a cube.


Guilty as charged. Hell, my memory sucks arse. Especially when numbers are involved.


----------



## Jolty (Mar 11, 2009)

My best friend is the biggest nerd I have ever known and he is the most social person I have ever known

Therefore he has won at life before he's even started really :v


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm shit at everything involving numbers and calculations, save for some dates. It's pretty terrible.


----------



## Pikachu Goddess (Mar 14, 2009)

> bisexuals get twice as large a potential dating pool ;O


I love that statement.

I classify myself as a nerd. I listen more than I talk, but I can still speak to people normally if they do strike a conversation with me. (Like my crush. :3)

Either way, these stereotypes don't necessarily matter in the long run, as countless people said on this thread. It just matters if you can actually contribute to society, without caring if you have the stuff that most of the mentioned stereotypes would be known to have.

So basically, who cares?


----------

